# Who owns and has measured up a 58cm Motobecane Fantom Cross PRO Titanium Cyclocross



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

Funny, no one posts their sizes with these photos. Who here has a Motobecane Fantom Cross PRO Titanium Cyclocross Bike? Can anyone post a photo of a tape measure running from centre bottom bracket to top of seat tube for me? As well the top tube length C2C?

I see all types of sizes in the Ti Cyclocross Pro with very sloping top tubes to almost level [as seen in photo on BD website].

Can anyone help me out with posting up a 58cm Centre to Top Tube?

I really appreciate it. :thumbsup:

//reference I have already read the tech part of BD here on sizing for this model. Just wanted to see the actual bike in 58 cm to verify findings.




Titanium Cyclocross Bicycles | Road Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross Team Titanium | Cross Bikes


----------



## unclemat (Sep 28, 2012)

Bump. Anyone? 

Did you get the bike? I am also thinking about the Fantom Cross Ti and wondering about 56cm vs. 58cm frame. I am 5'11" & 32" inseam and leaning towards 58cm. I ride an older Fuji 58cm road bike that has fit me well.


----------



## fireMedic1343 (Oct 16, 2012)

Bump, this is my size and I'm curious as well.


----------

